# BitDefender stört Spiele (BF3, Rage...)



## INU.ID (31. Oktober 2011)

*BitDefender stört Spiele (BF3, Rage...)*

Tach.

Ich hatte von Anfang an Probleme mit Rage, irgendwie wurde meine GPU immer nur mit ca. 10-14% ausgelastet, wodurch ich nur ca. 5-10FPS hatte (in Action-Szenen auch mal nur 1FPS-.-). So konnte man das Spiel eigentlich nicht spielen, aber ich hab mich trotzdem ein paar Stunden durchgequält. Wesentlich mehr Stunden verbrachte ich damit eine Lösung zu finden. Ich probierte dutzende Configs aus, verschiedene Treiber, einfach alles was man halt so ausprobieren kann. Irgendwann hab ich dann aufgegeben, und auf den nächsten (und nächsten, und...) Patch gehofft, aber es besserte sich nichts...

Dann hab ich schon einen Tag vor Release mein BF3 erhalten. Schön installiert, am nächsten Tag aktiviert, aber auch hier gabs Probleme. Irgendwie kam es nach kurzer Zeit immer zu einer massiven Verzögerung in der Steuerung. So bin ich zb. mit W geradeausgegangen, und hab mich mit der Maus umgeschaut. Schon nach wenigen Sekunden verzögerte die Steuerung, und zwar so enorm, das wenn ich zb. 10 Sekunden in eine Richtung ging und mich mit der Maus dabei umschaute, meine Figur noch 5 Sekunden weiterlief und wild umherschaute wenn ich die Finger von Maus und Tastatur genommen habe. Auch hier, Tagelang nach der Ursache gesucht, alles mögliche ausprobiert, aber ich fand den Fehler nicht.

Dann hab ich gestern einfach mal (nach knapp 2 Jahren das erste mal wieder) das OS (vorher Vista 64, jetzt Win7 64) neu installiert. Alle aktuellen Treiber, ein paar Programme (Firefox usw), was man halt so nach ner frischen Installation macht. Voller Spannung startete ich BF3, und ich konnte es kaum glauben - es lief absolut fehlerfrei (ok, hin und wieder mal nen Back2Desktop, laut Internetz weil ich ne ab Werk übertaktete Gigabyte GTX560Ti OC hab, und übertaktete Karten hier scheinbar gerne mal aufgrund etwas zu geringer Spannung /zu hohem Takt abstürzen - es gibt wohl tlw. schon aktualisierte Graka-"Biose"). Dann startete ich Rage, und auch hier - alles lief plötzlich perfekt. Ich dachte "ok, dann lags wohl an der alten und zugemüllten OS-Installation".

Jedenfalls hab ich zum Schluß noch mein BitDefender (IS 2011) installiert und mich ins Bettchen gelegt.

Jetzt komme ich eben von der Arbeit, starte mal fix mein BF3, und was sehe ich? Alles wieder beim alten, BF3 läuft absolut unspielbar. Ich wollte schon den Rechner anzünden, da fiel mir ein das ich doch irgendwo gelesen hab, BitDefender hätte bei einem BF3-Spieler Lags verursacht. Und BD hatte ich gestern ja auch erst kurz vor dem zu Bett gehen installiert...

Langer Rede wenig Sinn, ich hab erst alle Funktionen in BD deaktiviert (wirklich alle), aber das Problem blieb. Also hab ichs kurzerhand deinstalliert - und jetzt laufen die Spiele wieder als hätte ich ein neues System gekauft.

Wer also BitDefender nutzt, und Probleme mit Lags, laut Foren auch Microrucklern (zb in BF3), oder einer seltsamen Steuerung usw hat, der sollte unbedingt mal testen was passiert wenn er BD komplett entfernt. *Gerade in BF3 soll die Deinstallation von BD, soweit ich eben in der Kürze ergoogln konnte, gleich mehrere Probleme auf einmal lösen (Lags, MR und die seltsame Steuerung).*

Wer ähnliche Phänomene auch bei anderen Spielen im Zusammenhang mit BitDefender beobachten konnte, der möge das bitte hier posten. Danke.

Gruß INU.ID


----------



## needit (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BitDefender stört Spiele (BF3, Rage...)*

Mit avast gibt auch Probleme... man kann zum beispiel nicht mit freunden joinen oder coop spielen (mit freunden).. wer also mit ner party joinen will, sollte avast für nen bestimmten zeitraum ausschalten.

mfg needit


----------



## M59Deathman (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BitDefender stört Spiele (BF3, Rage...)*

Ich hatte das Prob das ich keine Popups bei Partys etc gesehen hatte. Nach Deinstallation von BD2010 und Installation von BD2011 und der deaktivierung von SSL im BD ging es dann endlich.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BitDefender stört Spiele (BF3, Rage...)*

Ich hab die 2012er Version und bisher hab ich keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## -Phoenix- (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BitDefender stört Spiele (BF3, Rage...)*



-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> Ich hab die 2012er Version und bisher hab ich keine Probleme gehabt.


 Seit dem ich die 2012 Version habe hab ich nur noch Probleme^^
Bei mir hat es geholfen die Prozesse von Spielen einfach bei BitDefender vom Virenschutz auszuschließen.

lg.


----------



## m-o-m-o (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BitDefender stört Spiele (BF3, Rage...)*

Meinst du wirklich, dass das eine News ist?

Ich weiß schon wieso ich auf "Sicherheitssoftware" verzichte.


----------



## poiu (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BitDefender stört Spiele (BF3, Rage...)*

bei BF3 wundert mich das nicht ist ja ein Trojaner an Bord 

was nutzt denn jetzt AVG oder Antivir? 

kannst ja mal antesten was besser ist


----------



## bofferbrauer (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BitDefender stört Spiele (BF3, Rage...)*

Also mit Antivir hatte ich bisher nie solche Probleme. Und hoffe inständig dass das auch so bleibt!


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BitDefender stört Spiele (BF3, Rage...)*

Hi!

Mit Avast keinerlei probleme... 
Nur meine COMODO Firewall mag fast keine games... 

Is aber meist ne einstellungssache...


----------



## slayerdaniel (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BitDefender stört Spiele (BF3, Rage...)*

So was gibs immer mal. Deswegen habe ich letztens erst Kaspersky abgeschworen.


----------



## belle (1. November 2011)

*AW: BitDefender stört Spiele (BF3, Rage...)*



-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> Ich hab die 2012er Version und bisher hab ich keine Probleme gehabt.


 
Geht mir genauso, allerdings habe ich kein BF3. Wie gesagt, alles andere bisher ohne jegliches Prob.
Versuch mal probeweise das jeweilige Netzwerk auf vertrauenswürdig zu setzen (und ggf. Spielemodus aktivieren).


----------



## DiZER (1. November 2011)

*AW: BitDefender stört Spiele (BF3, Rage...)*

wer solch ein müll benutzt ist selber schuld. denn solche müll proggis kenne ich schon lange bzw. die fehler erkenne ich sofort.


----------



## Zero-11 (1. November 2011)

*AW: BitDefender stört Spiele (BF3, Rage...)*

Bitdefender? Ne son Dreck kommt mir nicht auf den PC da lob ich mir AVast der macht keine Probleme.


----------



## Kerkilabro (1. November 2011)

*AW: BitDefender stört Spiele (BF3, Rage...)*

BitDefender...noch nie gehört oder gesehen! Nutze Avira Antivir, bis jetzt keine Probleme.


----------



## tFFMrPink (1. November 2011)

*AW: BitDefender stört Spiele (BF3, Rage...)*

danke für den hinweis.ich war shcon am verzweifeln warum bf3 bei mir hin und wieder zeitweise abkackt(steuerung!)
hab eben bitdefender deinstalliert,und mir sonne kaspersky cbe edition geladen.werd das morgen alles ma testen,ich hau mich nu erstmal hin


----------



## Isrian (1. November 2011)

*AW: BitDefender stört Spiele (BF3, Rage...)*

Mit der 2009er Free Version von BitDefender hab ich keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## Baer.nap (1. November 2011)

*AW: BitDefender stört Spiele (BF3, Rage...)*



DiZER schrieb:


> wer solch ein müll benutzt ist selber schuld. denn solche müll proggis kenne ich schon lange bzw. die fehler erkenne ich sofort.


 
Ach für sowas braucht man kein programm sowas erkennt man auch von selbst  
bf3 ist müll!


----------



## matty2580 (1. November 2011)

*AW: BitDefender stört Spiele (BF3, Rage...)*

Ich bin komplett auf Microsoft Security Essentials umgestiegen.
Alle anderen Anti-Vir-Programme davor waren mir einfach zu aggressiv.
Zuletzt hatte ich Avira-Anti-Vir drauf, aber der Hintergrundprozess war mit zu fett.

Ausnahmsweise muss ich Winzigweich mal für das meiner Meinung nach gut gelungene MSE loben....xD


----------



## utakata (1. November 2011)

*AW: BitDefender stört Spiele (BF3, Rage...)*



needit schrieb:


> Mit avast gibt auch Probleme... man kann zum beispiel nicht mit freunden joinen oder coop spielen (mit freunden).. wer also mit ner party joinen will, sollte avast für nen bestimmten zeitraum ausschalten.
> 
> mfg needit


 man muss es ned komplett abschalten, nur den webdienst deaktivieren.


----------



## PC GAMER (1. November 2011)

*AW: BitDefender stört Spiele (BF3, Rage...)*

Ich habe BitDefender Total Security 2012 und ich habe keine Probleme.


----------



## belle (1. November 2011)

*AW: BitDefender stört Spiele (BF3, Rage...)*



Zero-11 schrieb:


> Bitdefender? Ne son Dreck kommt mir nicht auf den PC da lob ich mir AVast der macht keine Probleme.


 
Der Antivir von Bitdefender hat eine der besten Erkennungsraten, aber wenn man das Programm nicht einstellen kann, ist es natürlich sofort Dreck.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (1. November 2011)

*AW: BitDefender stört Spiele (BF3, Rage...)*



needit schrieb:


> Mit avast gibt auch Probleme... man kann zum beispiel nicht mit freunden joinen oder coop spielen (mit freunden).. wer also mit ner party joinen will, sollte avast für nen bestimmten zeitraum ausschalten.
> 
> mfg needit


 
Ich nutze GDATA 2012 und habe keine Probleme mit RAGE.
=> kaspary + avast


----------



## je86 (1. November 2011)

*AW: BitDefender stört Spiele (BF3, Rage...)*

hab auch bitdefender 2012 und keinerlei probleme. stell beim spielen mal den gamemode an... vielleicht hilft das ja?!


----------



## BL4CK_92 (1. November 2011)

*AW: BitDefender stört Spiele (BF3, Rage...)*

Lohnt sich der wechsel von BD 11 auf 12?


----------



## foofighter656 (1. November 2011)

*AW: BitDefender stört Spiele (BF3, Rage...)*

Ich hatte Bd 2012 ausprobiert und habs nach ein paar Tagen wieder gelöscht. Der Grund: Kein Expertenmodus mehr. Auch in der Firewall konnte man glaube ich nicht mehr so viel einstellen. Das Firefox-Plugin (Antiphishing) ging mir aber so richtig auf die Nerven: Oben in der Mitte von FF war ständig so eine Art Bar und deaktivieren konnte man das auch nicht. Also bin ich wieder zurück zu BD 2011. Die im Anfangspost beschriebenen Verzögerungen hatte ich auch, in genau der selben Art. Allerdings habe ich nur die Beta gezockt, die irgendwie sowieso ziemlich verbugt war (Lichblitze etc.).


----------



## dorow (2. November 2011)

*AW: BitDefender stört Spiele (BF3, Rage...)*

Ich habe auch Bitdefender 2012. Die beschriebenen Probleme habe ich nicht! 

Ich habe denn AUTO Modus immer deaktiviert und beim Spielen halt denn Spiele MODUS Manuell Aktiviert.

Zu denn Einstellungen: die sind im Grunde alle noch wie in der 2011 Version nur etwas versteckt. Hat man sich aber erst mal darangewöhnt ist es sehr gut und einfach zu Konfigurieren.


----------



## WarPilot (2. November 2011)

*AW: BitDefender stört Spiele (BF3, Rage...)*



utakata schrieb:


> man muss es ned komplett abschalten, nur den webdienst deaktivieren.


 
Noch nichtmal das. Es ist so, wie hier schon einmal geschrieben wurde, nur eine Einstellungssache. Das ist aber wie bei anderen Probleme mit einer Software (fast) immer auf den Nutzer zurück zu führen.


----------



## botr (2. November 2011)

*AW: BitDefender stört Spiele (BF3, Rage...)*

für alle die keine ahnung haben!!!!

zb ""Bei mir hat es geholfen die Prozesse von Spielen einfach bei BitDefender vom Virenschutz auszuschließen""

wenn du einstellen ausschließen nennst... das heißt alles was du ausschließt

genau da kommen die vieren in dein system

das programm is nicht gerade das beste es gibt viele tests die total fake sind oder vollig anderes sind wie andere darauf würde ich keinesfalls schwören

Norton 2012 is sehr gut keine probleme


----------



## stimpi2k4 (3. November 2011)

*AW: BitDefender stört Spiele (BF3, Rage...)*

Also ich benutze Microsoft Security Essentials und Spybot S&D habe keine probleme mit BF3


----------



## Rod-y-ler (3. November 2011)

*AW: BitDefender stört Spiele (BF3, Rage...)*



needit schrieb:


> Mit avast gibt auch Probleme... man kann zum beispiel nicht mit freunden joinen oder coop spielen (mit freunden).. wer also mit ner party joinen will, sollte avast für nen bestimmten zeitraum ausschalten.
> 
> mfg needit



Jap kann ich bestätigen, auch mit exakt dem gleichen Fehlerbild (Ich hatte das schon vor einigen Tagen in Verbindung mit den Abstürzen von bf3 auch mal nebenbei erwähnt). Allerdings reicht hier das deaktivieren von Avast (Webschutz-Modul) bevor man Battlelog startet.

Gruß


----------



## Rod-y-ler (3. November 2011)

*AW: BitDefender stört Spiele (BF3, Rage...)*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Meinst du wirklich, dass das eine News ist?
> 
> Ich weiß schon wieso ich auf "Sicherheitssoftware" verzichte.


 
Das ist natürlich ne grandiose Lösung in der heutigen Zeit...


----------



## Rod-y-ler (3. November 2011)

*AW: BitDefender stört Spiele (BF3, Rage...)*



WarPilot schrieb:


> Noch nichtmal das. Es ist so, wie hier schon einmal geschrieben wurde, nur eine Einstellungssache. Das ist aber wie bei anderen Probleme mit einer Software (fast) immer auf den Nutzer zurück zu führen.



Gebe dir recht das es meist ne Einstellungssache ist. Bei mir war es bisher einfach die böse unlust zu versuchen ob es ausreichend ist eine Ausnahme für Battlelog.com im Webschutz zu erstellen und noch zu testen ob es dann funktioniert. Ist schneller eben den Webschutz zu deaktivieren


----------



## schlenzie (3. November 2011)

Ich nutze ebenfalls IS2011 ohne Probleme.  Schalte kurz vor dem spielen den Spielemodus an und alles läuft. 

Mit IS2012 hatte ich am Anfang nur Probleme und die nicht zu knapp... Hoffe das es bald eine 2013 Version gibt 

Obwohl es mir vorkommt als ob es bei Ultra Einstellungen ein wenig ruckelt (mit nur 1x GTX 570)


----------



## Herbststurm (4. November 2011)

*AW: BitDefender stört Spiele (BF3, Rage...)*

Wenn einer Probleme mit Bitdefender IS 2011 und dem Battlelog in BF3 hat sollte hier mal schauen

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...komme-keine-inviteanfragen-bei-battlelog.html


----------



## PC GAMER (5. November 2011)

*AW: BitDefender stört Spiele (BF3, Rage...)*

Mein BitDefender Total Security 2012 macht keine Updates mehr "update fehlgeschlagen" gibt es eine lösung? Neuinstallation habe ich schon gemacht.


----------



## schlenzie (8. November 2011)

*AW: BitDefender stört Spiele (BF3, Rage...)*



PC GAMER schrieb:


> Mein BitDefender Total Security 2012 macht keine Updates mehr "update fehlgeschlagen" gibt es eine lösung? Neuinstallation habe ich schon gemacht.


 
sreg. dich mal bei BF im Forum. Da kann dir bestimmt besser geholfen werden


----------



## kmf (8. November 2011)

*AW: BitDefender stört Spiele (BF3, Rage...)*

Ich hab auch den Bitdefender in der Version Total Security - Einstellung Autopilot - drauf. Bisher keinerlei Probleme mit Rucklern, gummiartiger Steuerung oder anderen hässlichen Dingen in Battlefield 3. Das Game läuft bei mir im kleinen Rechner (GTX470 SLi) in 2880x1800@1920x1200 Downsampling Qualitätsstufe hoch mit ca 50-60 FPS.

@ INU.ID

Du kannst doch mit deinem Key kostenlos auf die 2012er Verison wechseln. Die 2011er war nämlich net so prall. Einfach neue Version installieren und alten Key eingeben.


----------



## INU.ID (17. November 2011)

*AW: BitDefender stört Spiele (BF3, Rage...)*



kmf schrieb:


> Du kannst doch mit deinem Key kostenlos auf die 2012er Verison wechseln.


 Jau, hab ich auch gemacht.  Zumal mein Key ja noch über 500 Tage gültig ist.^^

Bis jetzt läuft es mit der 2012er Version tatsächlich tadellos, mal schauen wie lange. 

Das Problem mit den Einladungen hab ich atm zwar auch, aber dann bleib ich eben ohne Party und joine so den betreffenden Server.


----------

